# What PCB(s) use the THAT4301P20-U  IC that is for sale here?



## zgrav (Mar 20, 2019)

Saw this "Dynamics Processor" IC for sale on the site and see that it is used for gating and compression applications.  Interested in seeing what boards use it.   FYI, when looking the chip up just now I also saw an announcement from February saying that the chip is going out of production in April.


----------



## Mothman (Mar 20, 2019)

Is the muzzle, a copy of fortin Zuul noise gate. I think it could be replaced with that4305


----------



## zgrav (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks.  The 4305 is similar.


----------



## Robert (Mar 20, 2019)

THAT4305 is slightly different.     It's SMD only and doesn't have the three integrated opamps like the 4301, so it's not a direct replacement.

However, THAT discontinued the 4301 last month so the remaining stock will be the last ones.... After that the next revision of the Muzzle PCB will be adapted to work with the 4305 instead.


----------



## BoardSnapper (Jul 2, 2019)

Are there any plans to restock the 4301 on this site?


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2019)

Probably not.  They've been discontinued from all major suppliers.  

Smallbear has them and it'd be tough to beat their price.





						IC THAT Corp. 4301P
					






					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## BoardSnapper (Jul 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> Probably not.  They've been discontinued from all major suppliers.
> 
> Smallbear has them and it'd be tough to beat their price.
> 
> ...




I didn't even think to check there! Thanks for the super quick response!


----------

